# Maverick Customer Service - Great Job



## the dude abides (Aug 10, 2009)

I remember a while back somebody having problems with Maverick's customer service.  

A couple of weeks ago I did a smoke and thought my temps were off.  I did a test with two of my Maverick ET73 probes and sure enough, both were off by about 15*.  I emailed them and got a response back from Elizabeth who said she'd send me out two new probes and that if that wasn't the problem to send in the unit and they'd evaluate it there since there is no way to calibrate the units themselves.

The probes showed up a few days later with an invoice that said "no charge" and both worked just fine.

So kudos to Elizabeth and to Maverick for taking care of their products and their customers!


----------



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice!
It is so rare these days you get some customer service like that.


----------



## alx (Aug 10, 2009)

Great thanks for info........


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2009)

That worked out good sounds like, I like dealing with companies like that...


----------



## morkdach (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Dude ole Liz has helped me out more than once.
to me there customer service is #1.
dont try to screw them over as they know whats going on in the real world.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, great company.  And in hindsight my attempt to give them a compliment might have been a bad idea.  Not that any of you fine folks would, but if they get hit with a bunch of complaints about probes, they're gonna start to wonder.  And it costs them $$$ to do this.  If people take advantage, they won't be able to do it.  Then we'll complain about poor customer service when in fact it's just smart business.

So, if you know of a place that gives good CS be sure to let them know and thank them for it.  Don't take advantage of them.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 14, 2009)

That was me Dude, the problem I had was with a guy that works for Maverick (no response from him after 2 phone calls with him). I also wrote that once I talked to Elizabeth she took care of everything to the best of her ability...She was truly a joy to talk with and really cared enough to address the problem. Elizabeth is definately the one to talk to if you have a problem with a Maverick product!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm glad you found some customer service instead of the usual customer noservice.


----------



## alx (Aug 15, 2009)

DUDE I agree 100% on the taking advantage thing...I do alot of work for people on a personal basis and my probes from maverick have been absolutely incredible...More then happy to pay for reliable product.

Honesty is the Best and my only policy.That and a good lawyer.


----------



## seenred (Aug 15, 2009)

Its refreshing to hear positive stories about customer service in a time when, sadly, good service is a rare thing.  I always make it a point to do repeat business with companies and people who go out of their way to make their customers feel valued and appreciated.  Thanks for the info, Dude, and kudos to Maverick/Elizabeth.


----------



## jethro (Aug 17, 2009)

Good customer service or not, if maverick would concentrate a little more on quality contol and actually testing the units they sell there would be alot less promlems all around. I just had to return a maverick to the store yesterday because the temps were off more than 50 degrees, junk as far as I'm concerned. Did I get another maverick? not a chance!


----------



## papad (Aug 21, 2009)

So, what did you get ? I know there are other brands out there. Did you find one that is better ?

I'd really like to know, because I'm getting ready to buy one.


----------



## rw willy (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad to hear those things.  I just bought another smoker wireless unit with the 2 probes.  Love my first one.  But found I had the GOSM and the UDS fired up at the same time.  Told the Mrs's it was on sale!


----------



## morkdach (Aug 21, 2009)

Jethro;345447. Did I get another maverick? not a chance![/quote said:
			
		

> thanks more for me


----------



## jethro (Aug 22, 2009)

I even went so far as to buy another thermo a BGE brand but still made by maverick I got it home put the batteries in and the receiver wouldn't shut off, bad on/off switch, so back to the store it went too. TOTAL JUNK! I ordered a therma pen. If I was given a maverick for free I would throw it in the trash as I would not take a chance on my family and guests health with that cheap chinese crap!


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 25, 2009)

You just gotta wonder why anyone would put an off-on switch inside a battery compartment!

The meat probe on my ET-73 pooped out on the second Q. No over-temps, no abuse, it just quit. Fortunately, I had another probe from one of my other digital thermometers that worked...I had to trim a little of the plastic off of the plug connection, but it's been working great ever since.

It's a great idea but poor execution, in my book. Maybe I should have gone through their customer service, but my thought is that I would have probably ended up with another inferior probe, and more frustration. You only have one chance to make a good first impression.

I will try to avoid their products down the road. Nothing like an early failure to take the shine off a purchase.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok Eddie, we got ya.  You're hitting every thread that mentions the word Maverick and ranting that you got a bad probe.  But you won't call customer service so they could try to make it right by ya.  I think it's pretty obvious from all the members that use the product and like it.  That it is indeed you that is making the ugly impression.  Give it a rest or give them a call.  They took care of me and they've taken care of others at no charge.  

I don't have a dog in this fight at all.  But I have posted about how this is a good company who does things right when something isn't perfect.  For crap sake this isn't some piece of handcrafted Omish furniture.


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 25, 2009)

Dude, the best customer service is the one you never have to use.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 25, 2009)

Agreed.  But you're on a mission tonight.  Mistakes happen.  Nothing in this world is perfect.  Even to good companies with good products.  Give Elizabeth a shout via email and see if she takes care of you.


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 25, 2009)

Look, Dude, the very last thing I want to do is get into a p*ssing contest over this. I'm sure Elizabeth is a very caring person and a joy to deal with, but I think we can both agree that the quality of the product(s) that she represents are well beyond her control.

Do you see a reason why the on-off switch had to be in the battery compartment? It bumfuzzles me.


----------



## ronp (Aug 25, 2009)

Why not call and ask? My ET7 has it on the outside. Maybe if it bothers you so much they will exchange it.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 25, 2009)

And I wasn't trying to start anything with you. My apologies for my tone. It seemed like you were on a rampage hitting every thread you could. While I'm sure the transmitter isn't submersible you'll notice that the battery cover also has a rubber gasket around it. My guess is that is to keep out moisture. Surely  the power switch would have been a weak link in that goal. So I'm guessing that's why the switch is back there.


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 25, 2009)

Good answer, Dude! I never thought of that one! And very likely you are right, and maybe Maverick should have advertised that as a desirable feature, which it most certainly is.

And on that positive note I will humbly back out of this thread.


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, first the back story.

I have a couple of Taylor digital thermometers that I bought at Target and I have used for years and years. I have a couple of no-name wireless digitals that I bought on clearance for less than $20 each that I have had for a couple of years. I think the meat probe that I am currently using on the ET-73 belongs to one of the Taylor's because it has a grey plug and the others are black, but I can't swear to it. Other digitals have come and gone over the years in this household as well, so I have no real clue as to where the meat probe that I am using with the ET-73 came from.

But to be fair, I never gave Maverick's customer service a chance to make it right because I found a quick fix here at home, but I thought it might be interesting to give it a shot and see what they say. BTW, I bought my ET-73 on 5/31/2009 from www.onecountryshop.com. Anyway, following Dude's links in another thread, I will approach Elizabeth @ Maverick and see what transpires, and report back. Stay tuned. Or not.

One other thing...I use thermocouples (probes) nearly every day in the work that I do. They are simple devices...merely two dissimilar metals joined together at one point, that generate a voltage based on temperature. You can literally twist two dissimilar metals together and make a crude thermocouple. Anyway, I don't have a lot of regard for them because they are so simple and so cheaply made. To muddy the waters, there are commonly several types, relative to the temperature range that you are trying to measure, so it is simply a matter of finding the appropriate type of thermocouple for your device. Bottom line is that f I couldn't find a probe here at home that would work, I'm sure I could have found one where I work. But this thread is about customer service, after all, so let's try it out!


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 26, 2009)

What I said.


----------



## blackened (Aug 26, 2009)

You had me at bumfuzzles..


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 26, 2009)

What she said.

My apologies to all, particularly to the The Dude Abides, who started this thread, for not having given Maverick's Customer Service a fair chance to make this right. I can now agree with everyone who contributed to this thread...their Customer Service is exceptional!

My faith in humanity is restored! (Well, sorta...)


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope it works out for you.  Just as an FYI, all 6 of my Maverick probes have grey plugs on them.  Not that they all do.  Any chance the probe in question didn't come off your Maverick?


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Dude.

No, I wish it were so (about mixing up the probes), but I had purchased a Smokenator 1000 (RIP, Don Thompson) for our Weber kettle and ran a test run on it using the new Maverick on Saturday, and went directly from there to smoking ribs on the GOSM on Sunday. Besides, all of the potential replacement probe's plugs that I have are all too short, requiring that the plastic plug be trimmed so that the tip can make contact with the jack.

FWIW, there are two predominant types of thermocouples...J-type and K-type...and arguably, those two account for the majority of TCs in use in the USA today. I strongly suspect the grey plugs signify one type and the black plugs signify another, and additionally that OEMs purchase the TCs from a TC manufacturer who specializes in making TCs. Again, I am continually amazed at what I don't know that I don't know, so if anyone has better information, I'm willing to stand corrected.


----------



## rdowens (Aug 27, 2009)

The switch on my ET-73 receiver broke after about six months of use.  Someone on another board taught me how to get it working.  Over time, I stopped using the unit altogether.  About a month or so ago it dawned on me I wasn't using it.

Spurred on by a similar thread somewhere, I wrote Maverick about my issues.  Elizabeth handled it well.  It was not more than a year since I purchased the unit.  Unfortunately, I was sent a transmitter instead of a receiver.  Another e-mail to Elizabeth and a receiver was sent right out to me.


----------



## erain (Aug 27, 2009)

great thread and glad to see fasteddie get the customer service he needed to restore his faith in the mavericks. great thermo in my opinion. the switch indeed is located behind the panel for weatherproofing on the transmitter. the one on the reciever isnt because typically it shouldnt see weather. i have had a few thermos myself, my first a taylor which i bought approx 10-12 years ago, it finally bit the dust a year ago, tried some others including 2 wally worlds i bought for 14 bux each, everyone was raving about the sale. the probe on either one never seen meat.  they were both off by over 30 degrees...  finally i bought the maverick and never looked back. the 73 has the ideal options which i have not seen on any other thermo made. esp the lo-hi warning for the smoke box.


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 27, 2009)

Just spreading the word, like I said I would. 

Like the Dude said, Great Job!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 28, 2009)

I was wondering about that too, then I realized that the transmitter is water resistant, so by having the switch on the inside keeps the water out of the switch. Makes sense when you think about it in those terms.

Dave

Guess I should have read the third page before answering...oh well


----------



## glgoodwin (Aug 28, 2009)

I just purchased the Maverick ET7 and am loving it.  Its a great thermo.  I have been using it since Aug. 7th.  So far it works great and has all the features I need.  Just wanted to express my opinion of the device.


----------

